# Problème double écran windows 10 sur mac



## D4_mi (3 Décembre 2022)

Salut à tous j'ai enfin réussi à installer windows 10 sur un SSD connecté en USB sur mon mac 21'' fin 2010, windows à l'air de parfaitement tourner seulement quand j'allume le mac windows ce lance dessus il affiche le chargement puis l'écran du mac devient noir et l'affichage passe sur mon deuximeme écran. J'ai donc essayé les différents type d'affichage mais impossible de basculer sur l'affichage du mac il reste noir même quand je redémarre avec la prise HDMI déconnecté du mac l'ecran reste noir sur le mac et je n'ai donc pas accès à windows.

Quelqu'un à un petit tuyau pour moi?

Merci...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2022)

J'ai rien compris mais ça m'a l'air d'être un problème lié à Windows -> alors hop je déménage !


----------

